# > iBook G4 s'arrete pendant la reinstallation, l'ecran devie



## ronparchita (27 Août 2010)

Bonjour,

Cruelle deception, je n'arrive pas à relancer un bel iBook ex-en panne de HD

J'ai un iBook (1,07 GHz) qui vient de me laisser tomber, la conection de la nappe du HD à la Carte mere est mangée à l'acide (pas sur la carte mere, bizarement, suite à une douche au Fanta. Meme apres avoir changé le clavier, le demarrage de l'ordi est devenu de plus en plus aleatoire jusqu'a definitivement ne plus demarrer.

Qu'a cela ne tienne j'ai cherché un autre ibook et j'en ai trouvé un (1,33 GHz) dont le HD ne partait plus, point d'interrogation, et rien a faire.

J'ai installé mon ancien HD (avec LEO anciennement installé via FW) ainsi que la carte RAM d'1 Go, tout remonté et lancé l'ordi. Impec, l'ordi a reconnu la memoire, il y a eu un pb signalé de date et un pb de conection via Airport qui là ou jétais ne marche pas tres bien.

Et puis d'un coup, l'ordi s'est trouvé comme paralysé. j'ai eteint, relancé, J'ai zappé la PRAM, FSCK YF, j'ai fait tout ce que j'ai pu, oteé la memoire, remis la memoire, souvent je me suis trouvé avec la fenetre qui me disait d'arreter en appuyant longtemps puis de relancer l'ordi.

J'ai relie mon iMac a l'iBook via FW et lancé l'iBook en Target.

Avec Techtool, j'ai fait tout ce que j'ai pu. Rien de neuf.
J'ai donc copié le HD sur un autre en FW 800 d'un coté, en FW 400 (de part et d'autre de mon iMac) d'un autre et me suis pensé, je vais reinstaller l'iBook avec les DVD d'origine.

Pas moyen, pendant l'install, ça fait deux fois que la fenetre m'invite à arreter en appuyant longtemps et à redemarer.

Comment puis-je savoir ce qui ne va pas ? Il n'y a pas avec l'iBook de CD ou DVD pour tester le materiel.

Avez vous des idees s'il vous plait ?


----------



## SadChief (27 Août 2010)

ronparchita a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Cruelle deception, je n'arrive pas à relancer un bel iBook ex-en panne de HD
> 
> ...



Une petite chance: enlève la carte Wi-Fi et relance l'installation.
Il y a eu pas mal de situations du type que tu décris à cause de la carte Wi-Fi.
Tiens-nous au courant.


----------



## ronparchita (27 Août 2010)

SadChief a dit:


> Une petite chance: enlève la carte Wi-Fi et relance l'installation.
> Il y a eu pas mal de situations du type que tu décris à cause de la carte Wi-Fi.
> Tiens-nous au courant.



Merci, merci et merci. 

Comme je ne voyais pas la carte WiFi, j'ai cherché  et j'ai appris qu'il fallait tout demonter car sur ce modele la carte n'est pas directement sous le clavier. J'ai appris que, comme tu le disais, il y a eu un probleme !
Il y a eu une serie de modele d'iBook defectueux et j'ai trouvé ça qui est le lien sur "la solution" : http://www.applintosh.net/readarticle.php?article_id=1 , sauf que au bout il n'y a rien et je ne parviens pas a trouver d'autres informations sur cette possibilité de poser une cale. 

Comme il faut beaucoup demonter, j'aimerais bien savoir de quoi il retourne. Est-ce lié à la conection coté carte mere, à celle coté carte Airport, est-ce lié à la carte Airport qu'il faut donc changer, est-ce reparable à coup sur avec l'interposition d'une cale papier, avec le nettoyage des contacts ? Est-ce que la carte Airport pour ce modele 1.33 GHz est la même que celle que j'avais sur l'iBook 1.07

Edité : J'ai trouvé des reponses à mes questions là : http://arnaudblanchard.free.fr/spip/spip.php?article23 et je cherche un moyen de mettre en place une barre d'appui en diagonale pour presser le centre, je vous tiens au courant.


----------



## ronparchita (29 Août 2010)

J'ai demonté la carte Airport, mais cela n'a rien changé. Kernel Panic systematique au bout d'un certain temps, impossible de reinstaller la version originale de Mac OSX jusqu'au bout avec les DVD d'installation.

La carte mere est HS. C'est vraiment dommage car ce portable est superbe, dans un etat de conservation presque parfait.

Non seulement la carte mere est HS mais en plus en demontant pour remettre le HD d'origine et la carte Airport, j'ai cassé le conecteur de la carte mere dans lequel s'enfiche une des prises du trackpad en bas à gauche sous le clavier.

Je pense qu'il y a tres peu de chance que je puisse retrouver une carte mere de cet appareil à un prix raisonnable 

Deception


----------



## pacis (17 Septembre 2010)

regarde peut-être chez *bricomac* .


----------



## ronparchita (17 Septembre 2010)

pacis a dit:


> (...) chez *bricomac* .



Merci pour l'idée, ça peut parfois rendre service 

200  quand même
C'est à quelques euros pres le prix que j'ai payé l'iBook 13" 2 GHz pour le remplacer, en excellent etat aussi.  Je crois que j'ai eu de la chance


----------



## SadChief (17 Septembre 2010)

ronparchita a dit:


> Merci pour l'idée, ça peut parfois rendre service
> 
> 200  quand même
> C'est à quelques euros pres le prix que j'ai payé l'iBook 13" 2 GHz pour le remplacer, en excellent etat aussi.  Je crois que j'ai eu de la chance



Dans ce cas, tu peux le vendre sur eBay pour pièces (sauf la carte-mère).


----------



## pacis (17 Septembre 2010)

bricomac peut racheter aussi


----------

